# Members' Pipe: LAST DAMN POLL: you in or out?



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's our boy:



> *Option 5*
> Blasted pipe with Light stain, with Ferrule, Aluminum Ring and Black Mouthpiece
> the pipe is $75 and extra costs of $15 = $90


As for stamping, it sounds like Mogens is going to fit everything that he can.

This is open to any member that can buy one. So if you're new to pipe smoking and thinking about getting that first briar - or first _nice_ briar - I can't imagine a better place to start than a members' pipe. There are very few handmade pipes that can be had for this amount - especially when you factor in the craftsmanship and design.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in, and thanks DQ and David M for all your work on this.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in, thanks for all the work put into this


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

How long are we going to let this poll go? I will post about fund as soon as we have a concrete number of participants.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

puff em' if ya got em'...

i got em'...

and em' aint enough!...i'm in!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> How long are we going to let this poll go? I will post about fund as soon as we have a concrete number of participants.


I think it should go at least through this Saturday in order to give everyone a chance to sign up.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Will be my first new pipe. Should be a nice one. I'm in.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be in. When is the deadline going to be for the cash?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to pass but I do want to thank all the forum members who put this together. I know how much work this kind of thing is, and kudos to DQ and all the guys who made this happen. :rockon:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

In in.
Thanks DQ, you´re being a top planner. Big thanks too, David.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not I, thanks all the same!


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

In for 1


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not in, and never was, but I've been glad to watch this develop. I can't wait to see some pictures of the final product! A fine job gentlemen!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

in for one!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry I can not grab one of these right now. I have a few pipes that are still unsmoked as of right now.
Sounds like it will be a very nice pipe tho.

Will they be available at a later date as well via online orders, or is this a speak now or forever out of luck scenerio?

Vin


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in, I'm in!! Where do I sign on?? Is there a graphic of the intended design? Where do I send the check, and when!!?? Pipe. Want pipe.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually, I voted yes on the poll, but will be changing my mind to NO.

The finishes on the pipe is so far removed from what I would have liked, that it makes no sense for me to buy one.

Sorry to mess up your count there, Drastic Quench, but I'll have to withdraw my vote.

My apologies.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> I'm in, I'm in!! Where do I sign on?? Is there a graphic of the intended design? Where do I send the check, and when!!?? Pipe. Want pipe.


Since the pipe is custom, we have no pic of what it will look like.

As for the finances, after all participants are confirmed, a new thread will be made detailing the payment process.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

IN! IN! IN! I want IN!:rockon:

Just tell me when and where!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I am in and ****** capable. Tell when, where, who, and how much ..........

Psssstttt DQ, you did a damn fine job!! 


Anybody want to go in with me and pay for DQ's Puff-Pipe?? Let me know!!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Plexi brings up a great point with [email protected] It would DEFINITELY make things easier if you had it...If you don't, we can certainly arrange something but ****** will make things much quicker and easier since I imagine Johs will want cash in hand before he starts on anything. Waiting for checks to come in the mail will certainly take a while.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> I am in and *PalPay* capable. Tell when, where, who, and how much ..........
> 
> Psssstttt DQ, you did a damn fine job!!
> 
> Anybody want to go in with me and pay for DQ's Puff-Pipe?? Let me know!!


:smile:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am in. I am P*****l capable as well. 


And I am willing to pitch in towards DQs pipe with plex and anyone else.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

PLaypal is not a problem here. I'd prefer it!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> PLaypal is not a problem here. I'd prefer it!


Would work for me.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

After talking it over, just as a little forewarning: [email protected] will be NECESSARY. There is just no way we can deal with other means and still retain the simplicity and security that [email protected] offers. If you do not have it, a BOTL is bound to help you out (you promise to send the funds to them asap). More details on payment will come.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Anybody want to go in with me and pay for DQ's Puff-Pipe?? Let me know!!





Z.Kramer said:


> And I am willing to pitch in towards DQs pipe with plex and anyone else.


Wow. Thanks, gentleman. That's a very nice gesture. This forum is always surprising me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Damnit no! I don't want the pipe, but if someone has a PP account I will kick in $10 for DQ


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I definitely want one. I do not have PP though. Is there any other way to arrange my payment? Can I send someone a MO while they make my PP payment for me? I would also like to pitch in $10 towards DQ's pipe.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Put me down for $10 toward DQ's pipe too.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Greg (BlueEyedBum) is gonna help me take care of my payment. :tu


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll put up $10 for DQ's pipe too.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, I will not rejoin ******. I had serious problems with the procedures involved. Please take me off the pipe list. I wish I had known about this requirement before I posted my yes response to the poll question.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Can anyone with [email protected] front for Ed?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Z.Kramer said:


> And I am willing to pitch in towards DQs pipe with plex and anyone else.





Mad Hatter said:


> Damnit no! I don't want the pipe, but if someone has a PP account I will kick in $10 for DQ





madurolover said:


> I definitely want one. I do not have PP though. Is there any other way to arrange my payment? Can I send someone a MO while they make my PP payment for me? I would also like to pitch in $10 towards DQ's pipe.





Pugsley said:


> Put me down for $10 toward DQ's pipe too.





blueeyedbum said:


> I'll put up $10 for DQ's pipe too.


$10 each that makes $50 from the above and $10 from me. Anyone else want to join in this recognition of the work DQ did and the crap he put up with from, well, us?!?

I've Playpul, and will take payments from the contributors .........

DQ - Will you accept this gift??


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Ive Playpul, and will take payments from the contributors .........


I'm not real familiar with Poopail but don't they have a per transaction charge? If they do wouldn't it be better to send all the money to one person instead of giving them additional opportunities to siphon money out of this? Please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

from credit or debit card, I believe it's 2.9% + $.30.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Not if you send the money as a "gift"...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> $10 each that makes $50 from the above and $10 from me. Anyone else want to join in this recognition of the work DQ did and the crap he put up with from, well, us?!?
> 
> I've Playpul, and will take payments from the contributors .........
> 
> DQ - Will you accept this gift??


Yeah, that'd be fantastic. Thanks, everyone. This is a great community.

I'm set up with PP for the rest. I don't know how to send another PP user money though. I've only ever used it through ebay, where it automatically generates a charge you accept.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Where's our mayor? I recall he wanted Johs as our maker weeks back, but never voted on anything else. Don't any of the other usual suspects want in on this too?


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Count me in for $10 of DQ's pipe. Thanks DQ for taking the initiative and subsequently the crap!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Depending on how things work out for me financially I may be in at some point. Currently I think the wife would kill me. 

Also the Apple wasn't my first choice (not complaining, it is a beautiful pipe), but I'm starting to like it more as time goes by.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

DarHin said:


> Count me in for $10 of DQ's pipe. Thanks DQ for taking the initiative and subsequently the crap!


You are in good sir. Space remains for 3 members at $10 or whatever they can add. Let us know!

Alos, on the logistics, to quote:

_There is a fee to send money as a personal payment using a debit card or credit card. The fee in the U.S. is 2.9% plus $0.30 USD of the amount you send. For example, if you send $100.00 USD by credit card, the fee would be $3.20 USD ($2.90 + $0.30). For personal payments, the sender can pay the fee or pass it on to the recipient.

.....................

It's free to receive money from friends or family in the U.S. when they send the money from the paLpaY website using their paLpaY balance or their bank account. If you receive a personal payment made from a debit card or credit card, the sender has the option to pay the fee or pass it on to you. If the fee is passed to you, it is 2.9% plus $0.30 USD of the amount you receive. For example, if you are sent $100.00 USD by credit card, the fee would be $3.20 USD ($2.90 + $0.30). There is a fee if you click Request Money on the paLpaY website and request money from friends and family. _

So, send from a bank account or from a preloaded paLpaY balance no charge. If you want to use a CC, then you pay the fees as the buyer. International payments are subject to other fees ..... more complex and country variable.

DQ, sending is no problem ....

_On the Send Money review page, you'll be able to find out whether the person you want to send money to has a paLpaY account or not. If the person doesn't yet have a paLpaY account associated with the email address you entered, they can sign up for an account to claim the money. If the person already has a paLpaY account, but it's registered under a different email address, he or she can link the email address you entered to their existing account._

Basically, whatever email address the RECEIVER has linked to their paLpaY account is what the SENDER enters along with the amount and reason. For a reason, I would use _Settle Group outing fees ..._ Seems to fit!!


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

Paypai will allow you to send money for free up to a certain limit that we will be going well over.

$90.00 Pipe + $3.00 to cover paypai fees should about cover it. I don't want DQ to get stuck with the bill for just for being the middle man.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

vu2vu said:


> Paypai will allow you to send money for free up to a certain limit that we will be going well over.
> 
> $90.00 Pipe + $3.00 to cover paypai fees should about cover it. I don't want DQ to get stuck with the bill for just for being the middle man.


Thanks, but another member is going to act as treasurer.

For every member that doesn't want to use PP, I'm sure you can work something out with a member who will. For instance, you mail them a money order, and they use PP for $180.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> You are in good sir. Space remains for 3 members at $10 or whatever they can add. Let us know!
> 
> 
> 
> > Add me in for $10. :rockon:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

[email protected] has an option to send "personal" funds like gift or other payment money without a fee. Since no one is actually purchasing anything from me directly and we are just pooling the funds, I don't see why doing this would be a problem.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

vu2vu said:


> Paypai will allow you to send money for free up to a certain limit that we will be going well over.
> 
> $90.00 Pipe + $3.00 to cover paypai fees should about cover it. I don't want DQ to get stuck with the bill for just for being the middle man.


That limit would only be reached by the person making the final payment for ALL the ordered items. In that case multiple payments of $1,999 could be made.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Stench said:


> plexiprs said:
> 
> 
> > You are in good sir. Space remains for 3 members at $10 or whatever they can add. Let us know!
> ...


:first:

Space remains for 2 additional at $10 a pop. Act now, operators are standing by!!!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> That limit would only be reached by the person making the final payment for ALL the ordered items. In that case multiple payments of $1,999 could be made.


Money is not being sent to Johs by [email protected] anyways. We're sending him a bank transfer.

AND according to my bank, sending an international wire transfer costs $45 and not $25


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Count me in for $10 extra as well


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

dj1340 said:


> Count me in for $10 extra as well


:first:

1 spot remains for a $10 contribution to buy drastic_quench a Puff pipe in recognition of the work he did and the crap he took.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

One last bump here before tomorrow when this ends.

Current count is 21 (one member dropped after submitting his answer). Do NOT let the [email protected] requirement sway you. These problems will all be worked out somehow. 

A new thread will be made tomorrow detailing payment.

Nice to see things progressing so well!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> 1 spot remains for a $10 contribution to buy drastic_quench a Puff pipe in recognition of the work he did and the crap he took.


 I've already pledged $10. If I double that and cover the last ten as well am I allowed to give him double the amount of crap?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Pugsley said:


> I've already pledged $10. If I double that and cover the last ten as well am I allowed to give him double the amount of crap?


Most certainly. Of course, others may wish to challenge for that pleasure!! :humble:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Well Sir, that's an opportunity I just can't pass up. Put me down for $20.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks again, gentlemen. You guys are a great bunch. I didn't expect anything like this when we started.

I hope we're all pleased with our pipes. It would be cool to try this again for 2011. Who knows what maker and style we'll select then.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this still available or is it too late to get in on this? Sounds like a great pipe, and I'd be in if I still can.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Not too late at all. I think the payment thread is going up tomorrow.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Pugsley said:


> Well Sir, that's an opportunity I just can't pass up. Put me down for $20.


Well, I miscalulated and we are at the $90 price point without you making the double dip.

Here are the contributions as stated by the contributor. Please PM me if you have to change your mind or are unable to make this happen.

Once we are solid with who is chipping in a $10 pop, I'll PM each with instructions for both _Playpil_ and alternative methods. I will order a pipe for myself and one for DQ and pay for both. I assume shipping one direct to him won't be a problem. If it is, then I'll reship it myself, no problems.



plexiprs said:


> Anybody want to go in with me and pay for DQ's Puff-Pipe?? Let me know!!


$10



Z.Kramer said:


> And I am willing to pitch in towards DQs pipe with plex and anyone else.


$10 - Subtotal = $20



Mad Hatter said:


> Damnit no! I don't want the pipe, but if someone has a PP account I will kick in $10 for DQ


$10 - Subtotal = $30



madurolover said:


> I would also like to pitch in $10 towards DQ's pipe.


$10 - Subtotal = $40



Pugsley said:


> Put me down for $10 toward DQ's pipe too.


$10 - Subtotal = $50



blueeyedbum said:


> I'll put up $10 for DQ's pipe too.


$10 - Subtotal = $60



DarHin said:


> Count me in for $10 of DQ's pipe. Thanks DQ for taking the initiative and subsequently the crap!


$10 - Subtotal = $70



Stench said:


> Add me in for $10. :rockon:


$10 - Subtotal = $80



dj1340 said:


> Count me in for $10 extra as well


$10 - Subtotal = $90



Pugsley said:


> Well Sir, that's an opportunity I just can't pass up. Put me down for $20.


NOT NEEDED PER ABOVE


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Well, I miscalulated and we are at the $90 price point without you making the double dip.


Well now, that is unfortunate. I had some absolutely splendid abuse planned. :biggrin1:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i would like in and can contribute or help anyone with any pp issues. i've used pp for almost 8 years and have over 1000 transaction feedbacks with 'em...


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like in Please !
I'll kick in a 10 spot for DQ .
Got ****** too .

Thanks Bill


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i would like in and can contribute or help anyone with any pp issues. i've used pp for almost 8 years and have over 1000 transaction feedbacks with 'em...


If you keep this up, we're gonna have to make you cry again...:biggrin1: Ron you're the best!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Private Messages sent to those who signed up to get the whiney, sniveling, complaining, DQ his own little _precious_ ....


----------

